# Still only a penny - Soul Identity



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

hello kindleboards:

technothriller/adventure "soul identity" is still listed for only a penny... i'd love for you to read it!



it's got a smart-aleck protagonist, and a killer premise... once you read it, i'd love to hear from you about what you thought.

thanks,
dennis batchelder


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> hello kindleboards:
> 
> technothriller/adventure "soul identity" is still listed for only a penny... i'd love for you to read it!
> 
> ...


I know I've said this before, but I really enjoyed reading SI. I'm pretty sure I posted a review on Amazon. I'll double-check, and if I didn't I will.

How's the new one coming along? I'm definitely looking forward to it, and I would even pay 99 cents for it. 

You might like to join us in the Author Support thread where we encourage each other's WIP (works in progress).


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

hi gertie:

thanks for the kind words!

'soul intent' is slowly marching along: i'm working through the fifth draft now, and i'm planning to release in november. i'm struggling with scott to get him more engaged in what is really madame flora's story.

i'll check out the author's corner.

dennis


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Thanks--I just got it (oh, I'm getting quite a pile of books to read now, LOL!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> hi gertie:
> 
> thanks for the kind words!
> 
> ...


And Flora's granddaughters, too, I hope. 



liannallama said:


> Thanks--I just got it (oh, I'm getting quite a pile of books to read now, LOL!)


Good thing we have Kindles. My closet would be overflowing with my TBR pile. At least I have lots to read while waiting for Dennis' new book to come out in November.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dennis:

I bought the penny copy, now that the paperback has been staring at me for a long time - maybe six months now. (more?). 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I loved this book, you will not regret buying this -- especially at a penny.

Rachel


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I urged my mother to take a look and she downloaded it... I'll let you know what she thinks =).

Trish


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Very enjoyable read!  Will keep an eye out for the Soul Intent.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Just bought it, can't wait to read it.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm about 1/2 thru it right now..Interesting so far..I'm curious to see what direction the book ultimately goes in.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I am drooling for Soul Intent to come out!!  I loved this book!!

Rachel


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to chime in here.  I have already written Dennis to tell him how much I enjoyed Soul Identity.  It's a great thrilling, riveting, novel.  I highly recommend it.  
jp


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Great, another book for my tbr pile.... sigh.  i will never get through them all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Great, another book for my tbr pile.... sigh. i will never get through them all!


It's a nice, easy, fun read. Put it toward the top of your pile. You won't be sorry.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It's a nice, easy, fun read. Put it toward the top of your pile. You won't be sorry.


Thanks, but I can't. Promised myself I'd get through all my star trek books first.


----------



## meganm (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, I believed you all and bought it...guess I can't go wrong!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Thanks, but I can't. Promised myself I'd get through all my star trek books first.


Understandable. Live long and prosper.


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, this is interesting. I'll be putting this on my list.


----------

